# pole saw > climber



## fugue14 (Jun 19, 2009)

Any reason to remove an entire 50' cottonwood with a pole saw instead of climbing it? trying to convince my boss otherwise but he insists on removing entire trees with a pole saw and doing all the rigging from the ground and rooves, for the rest of the tree he uses a 3120xp husky on a step ladder.


----------



## rbtree (Jun 19, 2009)

have'n fun trollin'?


----------



## fugue14 (Jun 19, 2009)

how so?


----------



## tree md (Jun 20, 2009)

Ahh, the polesaw ladder crew... Gotta lovem!


----------



## fugue14 (Jun 20, 2009)

Also curious as to how much everyone else uses the pole saw. The job I had before this one was with a twenty year experienced arborist and ours was sitting rusted in the back of the truck which kind of makes me wonder...


----------



## fishercat (Jun 21, 2009)

*we rarely use our polesaws anymore.*

since we got the new slingshot saws,they have stayed at the shop.slingshot saws really save your arms.


----------



## Ax-man (Jun 21, 2009)

opcorn:


----------



## outofmytree (Jun 21, 2009)

Am I missing something here??


----------



## Ax-man (Jun 21, 2009)

I am missing it also. I don't know how you would get a 50 ft. tree down with a pole saw. 

Larry


----------



## tomtrees58 (Jun 21, 2009)

Ax-man said:


> I am missing it also. I don't know how you would get a 50 ft. tree down with a pole saw.
> 
> Larry



send some pics tom trees


----------



## markct (Jun 21, 2009)

yea i dont understand this original post either, i am no expert, but have found my gas and hand polesaws handy to trim stuff that would take longer to set up to climb out to than it would to pull the pole saw up the line, but its realy just like an extended arm than a substitute for climbing the tree! i cant imagine taking down a 50 ft tree from the ground, the longerst hand polesaws i have seen are about 25ft, and the longest power ones are usualy about 15 so seems a bit limited, and i sure wouldnt use one of them standing on a ladder, altho maybe if tied in also. but my fear would be a branch landing on the ladder and down it goes!


----------



## Saw Dust Smoken (Jun 21, 2009)

*cottonwood*

Tree is alive? If so just climb it!


----------



## chip's-tree (Jun 21, 2009)

*let's hear more bout this*

boys --this post should be interesting
50' with a pole saw???


----------



## Slvrmple72 (Jun 21, 2009)

fishercat said:


> since we got the new slingshot saws,they have stayed at the shop.slingshot saws really save your arms.



I want one of those with the dual cutterheads really bad! You cannot beat a slingshot saw for upper crown removal! They rock! I bet the engineer who came up with that idea is laughing all the way to the bank everyday!


----------



## fishercat (Jun 21, 2009)

*they are great.best thing i ever bought.*



Slvrmple72 said:


> I want one of those with the dual cutterheads really bad! You cannot beat a slingshot saw for upper crown removal! They rock! I bet the engineer who came up with that idea is laughing all the way to the bank everyday!



i couldn't swing the coin at the time for the dual cutter head.i am just making do with the single for now.if you practice and have a lot of zip ties handy,you get quick at reloading it in no time flat.


----------



## outofmytree (Jun 22, 2009)

fishercat said:


> i couldn't swing the coin at the time for the dual cutter head.i am just making do with the single for now.if you practice and have a lot of zip ties handy,you get quick at reloading it in no time flat.



I am going to wait for the latest Australian version. The boomerang slingshot saw! You only shoot it out of ya bigshot once but it goes around the canopy in circles half a dozen times.

Yeah cobber .... we can take all the leaves off that one, just as soon as I tie me kangaroo down.


----------



## Tree Pig (Jun 22, 2009)

I have the original YoYo saw with a 36' extension works pretty well, if you learn to "walk the dog" and "around the world" .


----------

